# Serious Advice Please: Is this quote accurate?



## OpenMindedDude (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi all, 

I just came across this quote and it's AMAZING. I need to if this quote is accurate and if the author actually said it.

The supposed author is Lao Tzu. This was the quote and I want to start using it in my life, but I REALLY need to know if he actually said this quote before I use it in my daily life :   *"Prepare for what is difficult when it is easy." 
*
Thanks!


----------



## Hairball (Jan 7, 2016)

OpenMindedDude said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just came across this quote and it's AMAZING. I need to if this quote is accurate and if the author actually said it.
> 
> ...



http://www.art-quotes.com/auth_search.php?authid=400#.Vo4uuRUrLIU

But this makes me pause:

https://twitter.com/tailopez/status/679900394902794240

Writing is a learning process; it's made either difficult or easy as much as one will accept critiques and encouragement. One will go from there, as it is here.

Quotes are nice, but writing is in your heart and mind.

Preparing for difficulties and easy stuff will come to you real fast! I had that experience!

Now jump in, hon! Go for it! I did....

And don't fart on the boards. I got a 3-day temp ban for that!

Write, write, write away!


----------



## voltigeur (Jan 7, 2016)

It is a quote from Sun Tzu: “Plan for what it is difficult while it is easy, do what is great while it is small.”


----------



## OpenMindedDude (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, but I just wanted to know if this quote was accurate and if it was actually said by Lao Tzu.


----------



## PiP (Jan 10, 2016)

*Sun Tzu > Quotes > Quotable Quote*



*“Plan for what it is difficult while it is easy, do what is great while it is small.”*


― Sun Tzu, The Art of War
tags: planning, preparation


Read more quotes from Sun Tzu 

It appears you only have half the quote


----------



## Cran (Jan 10, 2016)

OpenMindedDude said:


> Thanks for the replies, but I just wanted  to know if this quote was accurate and if it was actually said by Lao  Tzu.


The answer, it seems, is no. It does not appear to be a quote from the 6th Century BC Chinese philosopher and poet, Lao Tzu. As others have indicated, it appears to be part of a longer quote from the 6th Century BC philosopher and military leader, Sun Tzu. 



voltigeur said:


> It is a quote from Sun Tzu: “Plan for what it  is difficult while it is easy, do what is great while it is  small.”





PiP said:


> *Sun Tzu > Quotes > Quotable Quote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And, in case you are wondering about the common last name and if they might have been related, the Chinese put their family names first.


----------



## OpenMindedDude (Mar 17, 2016)

Ah, so it's not an accurate quote...


----------



## Terry D (Mar 17, 2016)

The quote is accurate (at least in a shortened form) the author was silmply different.


----------



## OpenMindedDude (Apr 13, 2017)

So it's still a valuable quote?


----------

